# Silverfish and Wood Roofs



## anet (Jun 28, 2010)

How do you control silverfish with a wood roof?


----------



## Tomac1 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Attic Silverfish Control & More*

Hey guy,

I'm guessing that you've got some silverfish in the attic?
Google the product "Pro Control Plus", bugclinic.com called it a "total release fogger" I'm guessing it creates a fog of insecticide? Also, if your wood shake roof leaks, you'll need to do some caulking. If caulking isn't enough...
I have a website with a few articles about silverfish control on it, read them they should help, here's a link http://silverfishanswers.com/. 

Hope this helps,
Will Austin


----------

